

ICFP Problem Specification - skatenerd
http://icfpcontest.org/spec.html

======
mkehrt
Possibly this should be ICFP _Programming Contest_ Problem Specification? I'm
sure the International Conference on Functional Programming has different
problems.

------
bumbledraven
_There are eighteen phrases of power that can be invoked within a sequence of
commands. Points are earned for invoking and repeating these phrases, as
described below._

 _The shortest phrase of power is the three character phrase "Ei!". The
longest phrase of power is of length fifty-one. The phrases of power can be
found in contest artifacts, tweets, and background literature and media._

So this document isn't complete -- you have to search Twitter and/or other
stuff to get all the rules?

~~~
mayoff
The spec says:

> As you discover more phrases of power, you can re-run the program with
> additional -p command line options; during judging (except for the lightning
> division), the program will be passed all the phrases of power.

If you're competing in the lightning round, you'll have an advantage by
learning more phrases of power and embedding them in your program. For the
normal round, if your program is sufficiently sophisticated, you won't need to
know any of the phrases of power in advance.

------
shpat
Support is available on irc.freenode.net in #icfp-contest, and on Twitter
@ICFPContest2015.

